# Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver to fusion CS-AT1100 sub



## LeeNR515 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there, I am a complete audio newb. I have the fusion CS-AT1100 tube sub which i took out of my vehicle and want to run it to my receiver in my lounge to get that low rumble for movie playback, i plan to place it under the couch. It has built in amp. Obviously when it was in the vehicle, it ran off the 12v battery supply with the wire screwed in tight to the subs 12v power input, so now that its inside, whats the best way to power it? It has high level input (some type of 6 pin input) and low level input (rca's). My receiver has left and right sub woofer pre-outs. I have questions, can this be achieved? and if so, which input on the sub would be best to use?


----------



## LeeNR515 (Aug 19, 2014)

ok, doin a bit of research im seeing some people using a PC PSU to power the sub. They short out out the green wire on the motherboard connector and run a yellow and a black wire from one of the 4-pin molex connectors to the 12v and ground on the subs amp. It also looks like a wire is used to link the 12v to the REM line on the amp.

Im thinking, if i do this and simply run the receivers pre-outs to the low level input on the subs amp i should be good to go?


----------



## LeeNR515 (Aug 19, 2014)

found a better way i think, car battery charger. It plugs straight to the mains and i can cut off the battery clamps and feed the wires straight into the amps 12v and ground. Constant safe power output to the amp?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

You could buy a simple AC to DC power supply , I'm not sure how many amps your amplifier is going to draw though. You could use a computer power supply, since thats exactly what a computer PSU is, a AC to DC converter. 
I'm not sure that a car battery charger will supply enough amps to power your amplifier. That subs amp is a 360W max which is running over the 12V DC, which would give you a total of 30 amps needed to run it.

So I would suggest getting a 400Watt computer PSU, shorting the power on pins, and using the power from the 4 pin connectors. You'll probably need to combine the rails though since each rail is only going to be a portion of the total amperage.


----------

